# BBC magazines



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

any one get the BBC MUSIC magazine? I was listing to classical Kusc 91.5 and the DJ stated the magazine interviewed 172 opera singers on what there fav opera was. #1 was Marriage of Figaro. i think la boheme was 2, but one has to buy a 'script to view the top 20. anyone??
ps he mentioned R Fleming and Domingo were interviewed


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> any one get the BBC MUSIC magazine? I was listing to classical Kusc 91.5 and the DJ stated the magazine interviewed 172 opera singers on what there fav opera was. #1 was Marriage of Figaro. i think la boheme was 2, but one has to buy a 'script to view the top 20. anyone??
> ps he mentioned R Fleming and Domingo were interviewed


For years it was in my bookshop, then suddenly it stops , whatever the good man tries, no luck, so I see if I can get a copy on-line.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

> What is the greatest opera of all time? Everyone has his or her own opinions but a recent poll of 172 of the world's greatest singers has yielded a consensus - Mozart's "Le Nozze di Figaro."
> The poll included such stars as tenor/baritone Plácido Domingo, sopranos Kiri Te Kanawa and Renée Fleming and bass-baritone Bryn Terfel, among others, and was conducted by BBC Music Magazine.
> "'The Marriage of Figaro' is such a human portrait' said Fleming, who sang the role of the Countess Almaviva. "No matter how many times I sing this opera I am always completely stunned how little people have changed since Mozart's time, in terms of relationships and the maneuvering they do."
> Soprano Dame Felicity Lott was ecstatic about the opera's "sublime and well-drawn characters," while bass-baritone Gerald Finley noted the opera was "a singer's rite of passage."
> Other operas in the top 20 include "Don Giovanni," "La Bohème," and "Tosca." "Peter Grimes" was fifth and "Wozzeck" was fourth.


http://operawire.com/172-of-worlds-greatest-singers-pick-mozart-opera-as-greatest-ever/

Also

http://www.classical-music.com/news/mozart-s-marriage-figaro-voted-greatest-opera-all-time


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> http://operawire.com/172-of-worlds-greatest-singers-pick-mozart-opera-as-greatest-ever/
> 
> Also
> 
> http://www.classical-music.com/news/mozart-s-marriage-figaro-voted-greatest-opera-all-time


YES what a group we have at the Talk Classical Fourm! Thank You Sir for the Post!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> For years it was in my bookshop, then suddenly it stops , whatever the good man tries, no luck, so I see if I can get a copy on-line.


In WH Smith's last time I looked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

DavidA said:


> In WH Smith's last time I looked.


In the Netherlands?


----------

